# checker board box



## Bill_LFW (Aug 10, 2015)

I just finished this checker board box,
red heart
African blackwood rosewood
Brazilian rosewood
pink myrtle veneer
plywood

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice job Bill. I like that a lot


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2015)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 10, 2015)

WOW. That is better than nice from here.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow, that's nice! is it veneer on top?


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 10, 2015)

Good looking board and box !


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2015)

Great job Bill! Tony


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 11, 2015)

That is amazing work and the wood choices are perfect! Well done.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 12, 2015)

Incredible combo of woods! And what a great idea. Chuck


----------



## Bill_LFW (Aug 12, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Wow, that's nice! is it veneer on top?


nope, it solid, 3/8 thick glued up, and then put on Baltic birch plywood


----------

